# Removing Coyote Jaws



## WeaselBrandGameCalls (Aug 16, 2010)

How are you folks that are turning in jaws removing them? The tendons and muscles are giving me fits. My wife hates seeing whole heads in the freezer.


----------



## JDF_GSP (Jul 4, 2009)

Only did one so far and it wasn't pretty... After fighting it for a while I found that applying pressure to the jaw muscles by pulling the mouth open helped make the cutting easier. Just cut around the jaw bones while yanking that baby open!


----------



## kailey29us (May 26, 2011)

I just take a very small hatchet for those tendons. Got the ears and jaw off in just a minute or two.


----------



## PredatorSlayer (Jun 5, 2010)

I would get a sharper knife. I was having trouble with mine since my blade was dull. Thank goodness my cousin had a sharp knife in his pack. I was about to use my Leatherman to get the job done. Don't forget some latex gloves and a garbage bag.


----------



## phorisc (Feb 2, 2011)

Would wirecutters work to cut the tendons?? If not just get yourself a havalon knife, their razor sharp and you just change out the blade when it gets dull.


----------



## ram2h2o (Sep 11, 2007)

Best thing to use is a pair of pruning shears. Use the kind with long handles and it is a piece of cake. Used them in MS when they were doing studies on deer herd and wanted lower jaws to study. Can use them in the field and just have ears and jaw bone to bring home.


----------



## Theekillerbee (Jan 8, 2009)

I kind of like the .300 Win Mag method..... :twisted:


----------



## PredatorSlayer (Jun 5, 2010)

Just don't let them stiffen up before you take them off. I made this mistake last week and it took 15 min to do a 2 min job.


----------

